# [SOLVED] Display of volume control on Sony Vaio Laptop



## leafcatch (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello, I recently cleaned and reinstalled Microsoft Vista on my new Sony Vaio laptop. Everything works great, except that for some reason use of the volume control buttons no longer cause a volume display to show on the screen. The volume control buttons still function -- it's just the display that seems to have been disabled. I was on the phone with Sony support for over an hour today, but nothing helped.

Please let me know if you have a solution to this problem. I saw that someone else had a similar problem about a year ago, but with XP, as seen below, but I don't know whether it was ever solved:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...1audio-volume-display-157265.html#post1709685

Thank you! Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Display of volume control on Sony Vaio Laptop*

Hi,

I think there are two utils (Notebook utils and the Sony shared library) you need to install. Although I am not really sure, I believe they are worth a try. Get them at the Sony website.


----------



## leafcatch (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks! That fixed my problem.


----------

